

Japan's best sellers go cellular - hhm
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/01/20/asia/20japan.php

======
utnick
<http://twitter.com/talesofdismay>

Similarly, this guys is writing a novel via twitter, 140 chars at a time.

~~~
twoghost
Hey should use a site like <http://storymash.com/> At least it would be
readable, and he'd get paid.

